# Wool Rug Moths?



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've also seen them called Cloth Moths. I've got them in my wool rugs that have been rolled up in an unused room. 

Does anyone know of a decent repellent I can use? A friend suggested lavender oil sprayed on them, but does anyone else have any other suggestions? 

Jennifer


----------

